# Introducing Rudy Fernandez (merged)



## pablinho (Sep 8, 2006)

Congrats getting the best young player in Europe this year, Rudy has done great % shooting adding 16 PPG in the spanish league and in the Euroleague and plays far better defense than Sergio, ie only see one problem, Rudy will have Roy ahead, i thienk he is talented enough to play as starter, book it! 

you can check some moves off Rudy, there are some highlights around between Sergio and Rudy if you look around in youtube


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j0HLn0v0SZ0 > highlights last month in the ACB playoffs 2006-2007 ( second best league in the world)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dXAucLSrYv8 > compilation 2005 - 2006


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: Introducing Rudy Fernandez*

Im guessing your from Spain. Do you know if Rudy and Sergio are friends or how long they have played together? Im amped we got Rudy.


----------



## Todd (Oct 8, 2003)

*Re: Introducing Rudy Fernandez*

Rudy and Sergio off the bench would just be insane:worthy:


----------



## pablinho (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Introducing Rudy Fernandez*



Spoolie Gee said:


> Im guessing your from Spain. Do you know if Rudy and Sergio are friends or how long they have played together? Im amped we got Rudy.



they are very very good friends, im sure Portland Gm Knew it.... but lets see what happens with his buy out, Rudy has still 1 year of contract left in Spain.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Introducing Rudy Fernandez*

So it looks like we will have a future 1-2 rotation of Sergio, Roy and Rudy. Jack may be in there too, but I am not sure. But Rudy can defend most PG's so when Roy plays PG on O, Rudy can play PG on D. When Sergio plays PG then Rudy will play SG. And when the Blazers want to play a super fast up tempo team, Sergio, Rudy, Roy, Outlaw and Aldridge should run with the best of them.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Introducing Rudy Fernandez*

Can the Blazers front load Rudy's rookie contract so he can pay his buyout? Or perhaps he could borrow? I know that the Blazers are allowed to pay a portion of the buyout, which I am sure they would be happy to do, but from what I understand that will still leave almost 1 mil for Rudy to cover.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Introducing Rudy Fernandez*

Been out, did you guys get rudy too?


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Introducing Rudy Fernandez*

I love this. It's the move of the night that redeems it for me, somewhat.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Introducing Rudy Fernandez*

Spurs of the next decade.


----------



## fer (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: Introducing Rudy Fernandez*

1-2 spots with sergio-roy-rudy SICK! I can't wait

but I'm not sure that blazers can buy his buyout, anyone knows it? as far as i know nba teams can only pay 300000$ (stupid rule I'll never understand) and his buyout is about 2 mill $ so is there any chance?


----------



## pablinho (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Introducing Rudy Fernandez*



fer said:


> 1-2 spots with sergio-roy-rudy SICK! I can't wait
> 
> but I'm not sure that blazers can buy his buyout, anyone knows it? as far as i know nba teams can only pay 300000$ (stupid rule I'll never understand) and his buyout is about 2 mill $ so is there any chance?



he has only 1 year of contract left, so the buy out of 1.5 million dollars can get reduce if negotiate.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Introducing Rudy Fernandez*

I have been pimpin' Rudy on this board for a couple years now. Just Rudy would have made my draft day, this guy has Manu written all over him. Without the buyout, he would have easily been a lottery pick.


----------



## Roland Garros (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: Introducing Rudy Fernandez*

Kevin Pritchard ,who played in the Spanish League for one year, has demonstrated his knowledge of Spanish league and the players there.


----------



## More (Sep 3, 2006)

*Re: Introducing Rudy Fernandez*

He will probably stay one more year in Spain due to his buyout of 1.5/1.6 millon (euros). His first year being picked at #24 he will have a contract of about 1 million dollar the first year. He would have to pay with that money + he has 600k still left to pay. I believe he is earned this year with DKV joventut 800-900 thousand euros.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*Rudy Fernandez Video*

Man when he comes over he's gonna make an impact very quickly:

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/j0HLn0v0SZ0"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/j0HLn0v0SZ0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Todd (Oct 8, 2003)

*Re: Rudy Fernandez Video*

Posted already.

http://www.basketballforum.com/portland-trail-blazers/365925-introducing-rudy-fernandez.html


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Rudy Fernandez Video*

I feel like a *******..


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Rudy Fernandez Video*

Thanks for the vidio. Hoped someone would find a vidio of the kid. I am very high on he and Sergio together. 

Do you guys realize we can put on the floor in the fourth quarter, Roy, Rudy, and James Jones or (??) and Aldridge and Oden. Wow!!!! We are in for some very good times ahead. When does SL start again?

gatorpops


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Rudy Fernandez Video*



gatorpops said:


> Thanks for the vidio. Hoped someone would find a vidio of the kid. I am very high on he and Sergio together.
> 
> Do you guys realize we can put on the floor in the fourth quarter, Roy, Rudy, and James Jones or (??) and Aldridge and Oden. Wow!!!! We are in for some very good times ahead. When does SL start again?
> 
> gatorpops


The 6th.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I wonder if there's any chance he could play SF in the future.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Hap said:


> I wonder if there's any chance he could play SF in the future.


Roy can slide over to the 3. Should be interesting...


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

hey, the 2nd one has the music that "The KGB" uses on their morning show (with Dave, Shelly and Chainsaw)...who does that?


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Hap said:


> I wonder if there's any chance he could play SF in the future.



His nbadraft.net profile says that he did for a with his team in Spain. However, with a 6-6, 172lb frame, he'd be physically over-matched. 

Roy, on the other hand...


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

yuyuza1 said:


> His nbadraft.net profile says that he did for a with his team in Spain. However, with a 6-6, 172lb frame, he'd be physically over-matched.
> 
> Roy, on the other hand...


Indeed!

Rodriguez
Fernandez
Roy
Aldridge
Oden

That seems like a pretty potent line-up that's not even particularly small. And the ball-handling (especially 1-3 but even 1-5) would be pretty exceptional.

That said, it's starting to sound like Fernandez may be on his way elsewhere? I really hope that's not true.


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

Rudy isn't going anywhere except to Portland. He's the perfect running mate with Roy and Sergio.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

O ... M ... G !!!!!

This guy is GOOD!!! I am really stoked to get him too. I can't believe how good our team is going to be.

P.S - KP played hoop in the Spanish league!?!??!?!? W0W


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

graybeard said:


> Rudy isn't going anywhere except to Portland. He's the perfect running mate with Roy and Sergio.


I agree with your second sentence but there are a lot of rumors that Fernandez has been promised to the Suns and part of the yet-to-be-completed deal.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

PorterIn2004 said:


> I agree with your second sentence but there are a lot of rumors that Fernandez has been promised to the Suns and part of the yet-to-be-completed deal.


So we bought the pick from the Suns so that we could take Fernandez and then trade him to the Suns? Doesn't make much sense to me.

barfo


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

PorterIn2004 said:


> I agree with your second sentence but there are a lot of rumors that Fernandez has been promised to the Suns and part of the yet-to-be-completed deal.


so...the Blazers bought the draft pick from the Suns and (in essence) took on Jones's salary and gave the suns a TE, only to then trade the draft pick *back* to Phoenix?

Um, I know that Paul Allen is rich and all, but why the hell would he do that? That makes little to no sense, even if the end result is trading Darius. Where have you heard that?


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Hap said:


> so...the Blazers bought the draft pick from the Suns and (in essence) took on Jones's salary and gave the suns a TE, only to then trade the draft pick *back* to Phoenix?
> 
> Um, I know that Paul Allen is rich and all, but why the hell would he do that? That makes little to no sense, even if the end result is trading Darius. Where have you heard that?



I'll try to dig it up. This whole draft has my head spinning, likely spinning all the more because I had to stop paying attention to it just as all the moves started happening so I haven't really digested it all well.

That said, I _have_ found people (beyond posters like PDXshelbyGT) who fear Fernandez may not be a Blazer for long, at least in part because Pritchard has been so hesitant to talk about him.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

the Blazers paid 3 million dollars for his rights, and took on Jone's salary in addition to paying 3 million. I really doubt they're so ampt about James Jones' game that they'd pay 3 million just to get the draft rights for a player from the Suns, only to then trade him back to the Suns.

thats not cost effective, and Im sure the NBA would probably frown upon that.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Maybe he's headed to NY?

I _really_ hope that you, Barfo, and others are right, Hap. The guy seems like he's got a great all around game, much like Roy, perhaps with an even better shot. Doesn't it seem strange, though, that Pritchard isn't raving about him more, even though he's likely a year from arriving? It's been clear the Blazers are building for two to three years out and he seems like a great piece to be talking about, given that, and at least some of us fans have been, shall we say... nonplussed about this draft.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

PorterIn2004 said:


> Maybe he's headed to NY?
> 
> I _really_ hope that you, Barfo, and others are right, Hap. The guy seems like he's got a great all around game, much like Roy, perhaps with an even better shot. Doesn't it seem strange, though, that Pritchard isn't raving about him more, even though he's likely a year from arriving? It's been clear the Blazers are building for two to three years out and he seems like a great piece to be talking about, given that, and at least some of us fans have been, shall we say... nonplussed about this draft.


It is odd that Pritchard hasn't talked him up. The only three possibilities I can think of are:

1) Pritchard doesn't actually know that much about him or isn't that excited about him (i.e. he was some scout's pick, not Pritchard's)

2) He is slated for a trade (probably not to PHX, however)

3) The deal hasn't officially been concluded (as far as I can tell, we have no way of knowing when a deal has really been done).

barfo


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

barfo said:


> It is odd that Pritchard hasn't talked him up. The only three possibilities I can think of are:
> 
> 1) Pritchard doesn't actually know that much about him or isn't that excited about him (i.e. he was some scout's pick, not Pritchard's)
> 
> ...


1. How likely is that?

2. That's my fear, yep.

3. I don't buy that one. Pritchard _did_ talk about him enough to say that he wasn't coming over this year, etc. He was clear that there were things he couldn't talk about yet, but it didn't sound like Fernandez was one, initially. Then suddenly he stopped talking about him at all.

Thus, I'm left worrying about #2.


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

barfo said:


> It is odd that Pritchard hasn't talked him up. The only three possibilities I can think of are:
> 
> 1) Pritchard doesn't actually know that much about him or isn't that excited about him (i.e. he was some scout's pick, not Pritchard's)
> 
> ...


 Rudy is still under contract to the Spanish team. Doesn't the NBA have some kind of agreement with European teams that they won't tamper with another teams players? Kind of like KP can't announce to the world that he wants Lebron in 2 years. I'm sure KP is very well versed in Rudy, he just can't talk about it for legal reasons.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I asked MB about this and he said he hadn't heard anything close to what you're talking about.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Hap said:


> I asked MB about this and he said he hadn't heard anything close to what you're talking about.


Cool, I think. Which what did he say he hadn't heard about?

barfo


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

its because rudy isnt our just yet and he cant talk about it or get fined till the NYC trade is done


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

barfo said:


> Cool, I think. Which what did he say he hadn't heard about?
> 
> barfo


Agreed -- it's great that MB doesn't know anything, though I'm unclear which thing you mean he doesn't know anything about -- Fernandez being moved on? The deal not being concluded? Why Pritchard hasn't been talking about Fernandez more?


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Utherhimo said:


> its because rudy isnt our just yet and he cant talk about it or get fined till the NYC trade is done


But does Fernandez have anything at all to do with the New York trade? And how _isn't_ he ours if we just drafted him? I mean, I get that he perhaps can't come right away but if teams can't talk about their draft picks it seems like something's wrong.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

barfo said:


> Cool, I think. Which what did he say he hadn't heard about?
> 
> barfo


Rudy being traded back to Phoenix (and I think it was implied Rudy being traded period). But he said he'd ask around tomorrow. As much as he'd be told of course.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Hap said:


> Rudy being traded back to Phoenix (and I think it was implied Rudy being traded period). But he said he'd ask around tomorrow. As much as he'd be told of course.


Good enough. Of course Pritchard was saying Randolph wasn't moving right up until he was moved, but I suppose he's more likely to play it straight with Fernandez.


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

Okay, so it's just the NBA's tampering rules that are preventing KP from talking about it. The trade isn't finalized yet so the players still belong to another team. He can't talk about other teams players because it's called tampering.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

PorterIn2004 said:


> Agreed -- it's great that MB doesn't know anything


I'm thinking Hap should share this quote with him...

barfo


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

graybeard said:


> Okay, so it's just the NBA's tampering rules that are preventing KP from talking about it. The trade isn't finalized yet so the players still belong to another team. He can't talk about other teams players because it's called tampering.


I dunno. You could tamper with a free agent, but how do you tamper with a draft pick? They have no choice whatsoever in the matter.

barfo


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

barfo said:


> I dunno. You could tamper with a free agent, but how do you tamper with a draft pick? They have no choice whatsoever in the matter.
> 
> barfo


:biggrin: lol, Barfo, I have no idea what the hell you're talking about. :clap2:


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

So here's this from Henry Abbott:



> Kevin Pritchard told the Portland media last night that the team has essentially completed another trade that can not be announced owing to league restrictions.
> 
> "I'm probably getting fined already," he says, in press conference audio on Oregonlive.
> 
> ...


http://myespn.go.com/nba/truehoop

Things were happening awfully quickly there and poor Henry may've gotten as muddled about the whole thing as I still feel. That said, I'm likely to feel concerned until we hear something more certain from Pritchard.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

graybeard said:


> :biggrin: lol, Barfo, I have no idea what the hell you're talking about. :clap2:





Larry **** said:


> Tampering is when a player or team directly or indirectly entices, induces or persuades anybody (player, general manager, etc.) who is under contract with another team to negotiate for their services.


So, how could Pritchard be tampering with Fernandez by talking about him? Fernandez has no ability to negotiate for his services at all, whether with Phoenix or Portland or whatever. His salary is set by the rookie scale and the team he goes to is determined by the draft and/or trades. Not to mention the fact that Fernandez is not currently under contract with anyone (well, not any NBA team). 

barfo


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

I could be wrong, but I believe he is still the property of the Phoenix Suns until the trade is completed. Thus the 'Tampering' rules still apply. And, he is still under contract to the spanish team.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

graybeard said:


> I could be wrong, but I believe he is still the property of the Phoenix Suns until the trade is completed. Thus the 'Tampering' rules still apply. And, he is still under contract to the spanish team.


The contract with the Spanish team is irrelevant. There is certainly no rule against tampering with people under contract with parties outside the NBA.

As for Phoenix, you've got to consider what "tampering" means. It doesn't mean you can't talk about other team's players. If that were the case, then no one could ever mention players on other teams. Post-game press conferences would have sound-bites like "That player on the the other team was unstoppable. And when we double-teamed that player, they just passed it to that other player." 

The rule is intended to keep teams from negotiating with players (coaches, etc) outside the parameters that the league thinks is appropriate. There is no negotiation possible with Fernandez, and thus no tampering is possible. 

barfo


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

graybeard said:


> I could be wrong, but I believe he is still the property of the Phoenix Suns until the trade is completed. Thus the 'Tampering' rules still apply. And, he is still under contract to the spanish team.


I could maaaybe see the forst part of that being right. The second, though, makes no sense unless the rules have changed (and gotten absurd) recently. Monia, for example, was in a similar situation and the team was able to talk about him plenty.


----------



## ilPadrino (May 23, 2003)

PorterIn2004 said:


> But does Fernandez have anything at all to do with the New York trade? And how _isn't_ he ours if we just drafted him? I mean, I get that he perhaps can't come right away but if teams can't talk about their draft picks it seems like something's wrong.


You realize that the Blazers didn't actually draft Fernandez, right? Your quote makes it seem as if you think that is the case? :whoknows:


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

ilPadrino said:


> You realize that the Blazers didn't actually draft Fernandez, right? Your quote makes it seem as if you think that is the case? :whoknows:


My impression is that the Blazers bought the Suns' pick prior to the drafting of Fernandez, so yes, you're right that that's my impression. If that wasn't the case, then arrangements were either underway enough that the Suns still selected the player the Blazers wanted or that they selected the player they wanted for themselves, but then turned around and sold his rights to the Blazers.

Regardless, I don't understand why the Blazers can't talk about him at this point.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

PorterIn2004 said:


> My impression is that the Blazers bought the Suns' pick prior to the drafting of Fernandez, so yes, you're right that that's my impression. If that wasn't the case, then arrangements were either underway enough that the Suns still selected the player the Blazers wanted or that they selected the player they wanted for themselves, but then turned around and sold his rights to the Blazers.
> 
> Regardless, I don't understand why the Blazers can't talk about him at this point.


Because the deal is that PHX would draft Rudy and then trade him to us. So as of right now, he is a Sun.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Blazer Freak said:


> Because the deal is that PHX would draft Rudy and then trade him to us. So as of right now, he is a Sun.


actually, as of right now, he is not a Phoenix Sun. 

http://www.nba.com/draft2007/profiles/RudyFernandez.html

check out the logo at the top of the page. Then check out the web address. That should suggest something to you.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Blazer Freak said:


> Because the deal is that PHX would draft Rudy and then trade him to us. So as of right now, he is a Sun.


My impression, which admittedly could be wrong, is that there's only one draft day deal that's still waiting for completion, and that's the NY deal.

Actually though, I guess that _has_ to be wrong, as they can't talk about James Jones (or whomever) either.

I'm sure looking forward to this all being cleared up!


----------



## More (Sep 3, 2006)

Hap said:


> http://www.nba.com/draft2007/profiles/RudyFernandez.html


Lol at the picture they have in that profile. It has to be when he was 18 at least:lol: + the way to say it is funny too (FER-NAN-DEZ)

:lol:


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Hap said:


> actually, as of right now, he is not a Phoenix Sun.


Thanks Hap! :biggrin: :cheers:


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

More and more I like the idea of having Fernandez on the team, and more and more I'm feeling like he won't be. Pritchard is _absolutely_ refusing to discuss him at this point and I don't think it's because he isn't a Blazer yet so much as that he's about to be a Knick, Sun, or perhaps even a Dallas Cowboy for all I know -- just not a Blazer. 

If he helps bring in someone like Marion that'll be huge -- certainly Marion (or some other "acclaimed" player) would help more with wins in the next at least three or four years and likely well beyond that. And still on some level I'll be bummed. I really like the idea of Sergio having a hometown buddy to play with _and_ the more we hear about him (and see him in highlights) the more he looks like he'd be fabulous in combination with the rest of the guards on the team.

I guess we'll know soon enough.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

PorterIn2004 said:


> More and more I like the idea of having Fernandez on the team, and more and more I'm feeling like he won't be. Pritchard is _absolutely_ refusing to discuss him at this point and I don't think it's because he isn't a Blazer yet so much as that he's about to be a Knick, Sun, or perhaps even a Dallas Cowboy for all I know -- just not a Blazer.
> 
> If he helps bring in someone like Marion that'll be huge -- certainly Marion (or some other "acclaimed" player) would help more with wins in the next at least three or four years and likely well beyond that. And still on some level I'll be bummed. I really like the idea of Sergio having a hometown buddy to play with _and_ the more we hear about him (and see him in highlights) the more he looks like he'd be fabulous in combination with the rest of the guards on the team.
> 
> I guess we'll know soon enough.


I was about to post something EXACTLY like this. I really don't like the idea of losing Rudy, and would actually prefer getting somebody like Lewis/Wallace so we wouldn't have to lose him to Phoenix. I think he has a ton of potential, and a future lineup of Sergio/Roy/Fernandez/Aldridge/Oden could be amazing. Yes, Marion's a stud, but for how long? I guess I prefer gambling with younger players (isn't Wallace only 25?!), than more proven players...even if they are all-stars. I'll be happy either way, but a small part of me will regret getting Marion.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

well if we lose fernandez to get marion i wont complain


----------



## pablinho (Sep 8, 2006)

Let me bumb this thread!

Rudy has improved a lot since i created this thread. Hopefully, i expect him to average in his first season around 18 MPG... Mc Millan is Mc Millan and i dont think he plays him more than that, i rly dont know how is going to be the rotation with Roy, Bayless, Rudy, Blake and Sergio and possibily Livingston..... Sounds like Rudy could average between 15-20 MPG in his first season.

Btw don´t give up on Sergio dudes, he is still very young (more than Rudy). I´m still rooting for him, apparently he has been training a lot this summer his shot and has added some pounds in his body. He should improve defense with the experience at least...


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Why would McMillan not play him more than 18mpg?

Rudy is much better than Sergio, and if you are good enough to play, you play. Simple as that.


----------

